# I failed my first try (NREMT-B) need advice.



## MS2FUBU (Dec 19, 2010)

So i failed my first try at the nremt-b exam.My exam cut off at 130 questions.So i went and purchased Learing Expree Emt-basic exam and i waiting on the the green mosby emt-prepbook,,,Did any of you guys use either of these books and did it help anybody?...Thanks:blush:


----------



## CodyHolt83 (Dec 20, 2010)

Save your money, and use EMTB.Com.  I used the 'Registry Review' link and it was almost exact to what the NREMT exam was.  I only went 89 questions.  You are probably over-thinking the questions.  Just remember, A,B,C's, O2 and go!  You are not a doctor so don't think like one.  If you can get yourself in that mindset, then you will do much better!  Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## MS2FUBU (Dec 20, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Save your money, and use EMTB.Com.  I used the 'Registry Review' link and it was almost exact to what the NREMT exam was.  I only went 89 questions.  You are probably over-thinking the questions.  Just remember, A,B,C's, O2 and go!  You are not a doctor so don't think like one.  If you can get yourself in that mindset, then you will do much better!  Good luck and keep us posted.


Thank you,so much i appreciate it.


----------



## llavero (Dec 21, 2010)

CodyHolt83 said:


> Save your money, and use EMTB.Com.  I used the 'Registry Review' link and it was almost exact to what the NREMT exam was.



Thanks a lot for the advice.


----------



## HelpmeHelpyou (Dec 28, 2010)

Don't think logically about the answers, there is more than one right answer. I am sure you know this. Also, think about the order of your skill sheets. EG.> 

You have a pt. who has a severe allergic reaction, and complaining of difficulty breathing. She also states she has a prescribe Epi-Pen. 

A. Administer Epinephrine, contact medical control.
B. Apply Oxygen via NRB at 15LPM. 
C. Transport Rapidly and contact medical control for administration of a epi-pin. 
D. Call a Hazmat team. 

I bet a lot of you get this one wrong. This question was on my Final Exam..One of the few I missed.  But that Final exam, was the one that made the most sense to me and thankfully I have a awesome instructor. Sense to me, meaning its a heads up to how this test is setup.


----------



## HelpmeHelpyou (Dec 28, 2010)

Answer is B. Logically, I am sure in real life, as this is how I was thinking. I would go ahead and prepare for the Epinephrine shot, and apply o2. I mean, if her airway is closing, and you notice signs of Anaphylaxis. The sense able thing to do first, is to give her, her Epi-Pen. Also, the test stating, in specific, she has a prescription. 

I am correct about my assumption?


----------

